# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Άρρωστη κανάρα.

## andreascfu

Γεια σε όλους.

Αγόρασα πριν 6 ημέρες μια κανάρα από το ίδιο pet shop που ειχα αγοράσει περυσι το (αρσενικό) καναρίνι μου, με σκοπό να ζήσω και εγώ την εμπεριία μια γέννας. Από οταν την έβαλα στο κλουβί( δυστυχώς δεν σκέφτηκα να την βάλω χώρια σε καραντίνα), φαινόταν λίγο άρρωστη. Σκέφτηκα ότι ήταν από το σοκ της μεταφοράς. Της έβαλα μαρούλι και αμέσως έφαγε το μισό φύλλο. Παρατήρησα όμως ότι το ίδιο βράδυ άρχιζε να κουνάει ρυθμικά την ουρά της και να έχει ταχυκαρδία. (κουνιόταν ολοκλήρη) το απέδωσα στο σοκ της μεταφοράς. Την άλλη μέρα παρατήρησα ότι δεν ήταν δραστήρια. Καθόταν σχετικά φουντωμένη και αναμαλλιασμένη. Σκέφτηκα αμέσως ότι ήταν άρρωστη.Είχα πάρει συμπληρώματα για αναπαραγωγή (σεληνιούχο νατριο με Βιταμίνη Ε και Βιταμίνες Β) έβαλα αυγό, αυγοτροφή εμπορίου και φρέσκο λαχανικό. Σιγά-σιγά έφτιαχνε η διαθεσή της, έγινε πιο δραστήρια, πηδούσε από κλαδί σε κλαδί. Άρχισε να γίνεται καλύτερα, αλλά συνεχισε να κάνει αυτό τον θόρυβο (σαν βήχας, να βαριανασαίνει,κάποιες φορές) και να είναι βραχνή (δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει ουτε τσίου (παρόλο που προσπαθούσε). Αφού διάβασα για 2 μέρες σε blogs ελληνικά και αγγλικά για πιθανή ασθένεια, και μίλησα με την κοπελιά μου που είναι φαρμακοποιός, αγόρασα από ένα pet shop aviomycine.Το επέλεξα γιατί για ανθρώπους τουλάχιστον, η δραστική ουσία που έχει είναι η πιο ελαφριά ( οι τετρακυκλίνες κάνουν τερατογέννεση στους ανθρώπους, οπότε αφού ετοιμάζομαι για αναπαραγωγή ήθελα να την αποφύγω) Ακολούθησα της οδηγίες. Της βάζω το φάρμακο 4 μέρες τώρα. Εφυγε η βραχνάδα. Είναι πολύ πιο κινητική. Αλλά συνεχίζει και κάνει αυτό τον θόρυβο. Κάθε μέρα βάζω αυγό και διαφορετικό λαχανικό. Βιταμίνες και την αντιβίωση. Χτες και προχτές της έκανα ως φυσικό απολυμαντικό (αντι για νερό) χαμομήλι με λίγο μέλι και ρίγανη, σήμερα της έβαλα κανονικό νερο. Γενικά το πουλί όταν είναι δραστήρια είναι μια χαρά, όταν στέκεται κάνει αραιά και πού αυτόν τον ήχο και πλέον τρέμει λιγότερο. Τρώει από όλα. Τα καναρίνια ζουν μέσα, κόντα στο παράθυρο σε ζευγαρώστρα, αλλά δεν έχω βγάλει το χώρισμα. Η ερώτηση μου είναι, μετά από 5 μέρες, με 4 μέρες αντιβίωση, να συνεχίσω ; να κάνω κάτι άλλο ; να σταματήσω αντιβίωση; τι μπορεί να έχει ; δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακάρεα ή κρύωμα ή πνευμονία. Συγκριτικά πάντως με το αρσενικό μου, το οποίο και φροντίζω 1 χρόνο, η εικόνα της είναι μέτρια. (θαμπό φτέρωμα, φουντώνει όταν κάθεται και κάνει αυτόν τον βήχα). Τέλος να πω ότι  αυτό τον ήχο τον έκανε και ο αρσενικός τον Σεπτέμβρη και ένας φίλος μου, που εκτρέφει χρόνια καναρίνι, μου είχε πει ότι ήταν κρύωμα και όντως μετά από 20 μέρες σταμάτησε τόσο έντονα αν και καμιά φορά ακόμα το κάνει. Δυστυχώς από ότι μου είπαν σε άλλο pet shop (που πηγα για την αντιβίωση), Κέρκυρα δεν έχουμε κανένα κτηνίατρο για πτηνά, οπότε μου είπαν οτι πρέπει μόνος μου να βοηθήσω και να βρω λύση.
Περιμένω σχόλια και βοήθεια, ώστε να δω πως μπορώ να βοηθήσω το κορίτσι.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπερα κ καλως ορισες στο φορουμ,

πρεπει ν κανεις ακομα υπομονη και μην βαλεις το πουλακι για γεννα διοτι θα ταλαιπωρηθει περισσοτερο. Συνεχισε να την εχεις σε ζεστο μερος.  Το πουλακι εχει ακομα βραχναδα ;  Το τσικ-τσικ που λες παραπεμπει σε μυκητες, ειτε ακαρεα τραχειας. Ριξε μια ματια στα παρακατω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%B5%CF%82

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B5%CE%AF%CE%B1

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC

----------


## andreascfu

Καμια προταση για την αντιβιοση; Να την σταματησω; Να συνεχισω; Επισης αυτο που προσεξα ειναι οτι η κοτσουλια της ειναι πιο κολλωδης. Ειναι περισσοτερο σαν βλενα, παρα σαν κουτσουλια. Μια φορα κρεμοταν απο το καναρινι μεχρι να πεσει τελειως.Σημερα ηταν η πρωτη μερα που ακουσα κανονικα να " κελαηδαει".

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ να βαλεις φωτο τις κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι να τις δουμε .Για τις τετρακυκλινες δεν ξερω αν δημιουργουν τερατογενεσεις ,αλλα πλυν της δοξυκυκλινης που για αναπνευστικα των πουλιων ειναι καλη ,πραγματι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο ,κυριως ως προς την δραστικοτητα τους 
η αντιβιωση που δινεις ειναι παρομοιας συνθεσης (οχι ακριβως ιδιας ) με τα ανθρωπινα bactrimel ,septrin (υπαρχουν στα φαρμακεια σε σιροπια ) και το κτηνιατρικο cosumix .η δοσολογια που συστηνεται στο σκευασμα υποθετω θα πρεπει να ειναι επαρκης ... δεν αναγραφει mg δραστικης ουσιας ανα ml (η κοπελα σου θα ξερει τι εννοω .. ) οποτε δεν μπορω συμφωνα με οδηγιες που παρεχουν σχετικα κτηνιατρικα εγχειριδια του διαδικτυου ,να σου πω  αν ειναι συμφωνα με αυτα επαρκης 

ομως και επαρκης να ειναι ,οταν χορηγεις παραλληλα αυγο που εχει μεσα του νερο ,ή χορταρικα ,το πουλι πινει λιγοτερο νερο απο την ποτιστρα ,αρα λιγοτερη δοση .Συνεχιζεις με την ιδια δοσολογια αλλα μονο παρεχοντας σπορους ,για αλλες 3 μερες εκτος των 4 (κανονικα ηταν 6 συνολικα )  .μετα θα δουμε 

ρωτα την κοπελα σου αν εχει νυσταιμισιν στο φαρμακειο (ειναι σιροπι ) και αν διαλυοντας σε νερο fungustatin καψουλα (το περιεχομενο της ) ,μπορει να διατηρηθει το διαλυμα  στο ψυγειο για λιγες μερες και να δινετε λιγο καθε μερα (ολα αυτα δεν θα τα χορηγησεις πριν το τελος της αντιβιωσης )

----------


## andreascfu

Είναι σιγουρο οτι εχει μυκητες ?
Συνεχιζω με την αντιβιοση, αλλα σημερα σιγουρα απο αποψη φωνης ειναι καλυτερα. Σημερα εκανε το πρωτο ξεκαθαρο τσιου.
Ανεβαζω και την φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες. Σημερα εφαγε μονο σπορους. Ακριβως επειδη ειδα οτι θελετε να ανεβαινουν φωτο με κουτσουλιες απο πουλια που τρωνε μονο σπορους.

----------


## andreascfu

file://localhost/Users/andreaskritikos/Desktop/photo.JPG

----------


## andreascfu



----------


## jk21

αν ειχε τα προβληματα που εχει ,για καιρο (πανω απο 10 μερες ) και δεν ειχε εστω καποια βελτιωση με την αντιβιωση ,σε μυκητες θα πηγαινε και μενα το μυαλο μου και δεν τους αποκλειω ακομα και τωρα ,παραλληλα με καποια μικροβιακη λοιμωξη που δειχνει λογω βελτιωσης με το φαρμακο ,οτι μαλλον εχει .Συνεχισε το φαρμακο προσεχοντας να πινει κανονικα νερο (αν τα πουλια ειναι αρρωστα συνηθως δεν πολυπινουν ) για να παρει επαρκη δοση και βλεπουμε .Οσα σου ειπα να ρωτησεις ,να τα ρωτησεις .Αν χρειαστει θα δωσεις καποιο απο αυτα και το πιθανοτερο το fungustatine αν μπορει να διαλυθει και να συντηρηθει οπως σου ειπα

το πουλακι δεν εχει διαρροια ,αλλα η κιτρινιλα στα υγρα ειναι φουλ ...   περιμενω και αυριο με σκετους σπορους

----------


## andreascfu

Λοιπόν, μου είπε οτι η διάλυση του fungustatin σε νερό θα μειώσει την δραστικότητά του. Το περιεχόμενο της κάψουλας από την στιγμή που θα απελευθερωθεί σε υγρό στοιχείο αμέσως θα μειωσει την δραστικότητα του. Υπολογίζει οτι θα δρα περίπου 24 ωρες. Σε τι ποσότητα να το διαλύσω? Και νσταμισιν σιρόπι, δεν εχει αλλα το βρίσκει. Επίσης σε τι ποσότητες θα το διαλύσω ? Το αρσενικό που βρίσκονται στο ίδιο κλουβί, αλλα ακόμα χώρια, πρεπει να κάνω κάτι ?

----------


## jk21

να τελειωσεις την αντιβιωση που δινεις ,συνεχιζοντας μη παρεχοντας κατι αλλο εκτος απο σπορους .αν δεν υπαρξει σαφη βελτιωση -ιαση  θα σου δωσω δοσολογια με πμ για το fungustatin .ειναι λιγο δυσκολο ο αρχικος διαχωρισμος του περιεχομενου καψουλας 150mg (βγαινει συσκευασια με 1 μονο )  σε 10 μερη (οπως χωριζουν την δοση τους οι ναρκομανεις με καποιο μαχαιρακι πρεπει να το κανεις ) .Μετα θελει διαλυση σε αρκετο νερο .θα τα πουμε τοτε

----------


## andreascfu

Χαιρετώ.
Αυτή είναι η σημερινή εικόνα της.

----------


## jk21

η τροφη του πουλιου περιεχει μπισκοτακια εστω και λιγα σαν και αυτα που διακρινονται εδω;




αν ναι ,θελω να τα βγαλεις για να μην επηρεαζουν τα υγρα της κουτσουλιας και να εχουμε ανεπηρεαστη εικονα .το πουλι πως ειναι;

----------


## andreascfu

Οχι δεν εχουν. Καθομουν χτες και τα ξεψυριζα. Σήμερα δεν έχουν καθόλου. Τα χτεσινα, είχα ξεχασει να τα βγάλω (ειχα βγαλει όλα τα υπόλοιπα αλλά είχα ξεχάσει τα μπισκοτάκια από τους σπόρους). Νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ καλύτερα αλλά αυτός ο "βηχας??" συνεχίζει.

----------


## andreascfu

Είναι πολυ καλύτερα αλλά σήμερα είδα κάποια φτερά στο κλουβί.

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε μεχρι τελους την αντιβιωση και τα ξαναλεμε αυριο με κουτσουλιες σιγουρα χωρις την επιρεια των μπισκοτων

----------


## andreascfu

Χαιρετώ και πάλι.
Εδώ έχουμε την σημερινή εικόνα.

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα ειναι οι κουτσουλιες 

το πουλακι;

----------


## andreascfu

καλύτερα είναι. Κάθεται φουσκωμένο αλλα όχι όπως άλλες φορές. Και τον βήχα τον κάνει μόνο το βράδυ και πιο αραιά. Ειδικά όταν κοιμάται, μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να ξυπνήσει και να αρχίσει να κάνει αυτό τον θόρυβο.Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις από τις κουτσουλιές ? Τι πιστεύεις θα προλάβω την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο για φέτος ? Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και την βοήθειά σου.

----------


## jk21

οτι εχει ,δειχνει βελτιωση στις κουτσουλιες .εκτος αν επηρεαζαν τα μπισκοτα .το οτι ειναι φουσκωμενο δειχνει οτι ειτε το φαρμακο δεν εχει κανει πληρως δουλεια (ποια μερα ειναι σημερα; ) γιατι ειναι ανθεκτικο στελεχος μικροβιου σε αυτο ,ειτε οτι κρυβεται και κατι αλλο .αν τελειωσει η αγωγη και δεν ειναι οκ ,θα δωσεις fungustatin (για μυκητες )  και μονο αν ενδιαμεσα δειχνει να ξαναχειροτερευει αποτομα θα δωσεις καποια αλλη αντιβιωση για μικροβιο

----------


## andreascfu

Της έβαλα πρώτη μέρα την περασμένη Πέμπτη το απόγευμα. Άρα σήμερα είναι η 6η "γεμάτη" μέρα

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι ειναι ακομα φουσκωμενο ,να δωσεις fungustatine .σου ειχα στειλει δοσολογια;

----------


## andreascfu

οχι. ουτε ποσες μερες πρεπει. Κανονικά την Παρασκευή πρέπει να σταματησω την αντιβίωση

----------


## andreascfu

Όπως την παρατηρούσα πριν, πρόσεξα ότι μπροστά στο στέρνο της τα φτερά της έμπαιναν προς τα μέσα. Οπότε ακολουθώντας άλλες συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ έβγαλα αυτή την φωτογραφία,μήπως και μας βοηθήσει να δώσουμε καλύτερη λύση.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## jk21

πρησμενο συκωτι ή εν πασει περιπτωση μελανη η περιοχη γυρω του . αναπνευστικα ειναι οκ; γιατι πανω απο εβδομαδα την αντιβιωση; ποιος στο ειπε; 

για μενα να δωσεις fungustatine και αν δεν αρχισει να υποχωρει προβλημα και διογκωση συκωτιου ,τοτε bactrimel ή cosumix αλλα αυτο στην πορεια .οχι αμεσα .αν μπορει η συζυγος να βρει αυτο το σκευασμα (milkthistle nature's plus liquid ) το παιρνεις αμεσα και το δινεις ειτε παραλληλα με την αντιβιωση ειτε μετα και με το αντιμυκητισιακο .ειναι οτι καλυτερο για το συκωτι 

 δες εδω -> Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )

----------


## andreascfu

Δεν έχω σκοπό να συνεχίσω την αντιβίωση. Αλλά δεν έχει σταματήσει ο βήχας. Από άποψη αναπνοής είναι καλά, δεν αναπνέει βαριά, και ακόμα κάθεται φουσκωμένη. Λοιπόν να αγοράσω το fungustatin των 150mg. Και το ξεκινάω την Παρασκευή, για πόσες μέρες ? Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μου στείλεις οδηγίες ? Το απόσταγμα γαιδαραγκαθου σε τι δοσολογία να το δίνω?

----------


## jk21

για το milkthistle 1 σταγονα στα 100 ml νερου .το γραφω και στο συνδεσμο αν δεις .σε αρρωστο πουλακι (οπως στην περιπτωση του δημητρη ) τοσο θελει .δωσε για 1 βδομαδα τοσο καθε μερα και μετα δινε την ιδια δοση ανα 2η μερα ή αν φτιαχνεις 200 ml νερου τοτε σε αυτα μια σταγονα καθε μερα  για αλλη μια βδομαδα 

για το fungustatine σου στελνω .ναι για καψουλα 150 mg που θα χωρισεις σε 10 δοσεις και θα σου πώ σε ποσο νερο η καθε μια (για 10 μερες δηλαδη ) .προσεχε να το διαλυεις καλα με μιξερακι του καφε

----------


## andreascfu

Καλησπέρα. Τελειωσα με το fungustatine. Αλλα δεν εχει σταματησει να κανει αυτο τον θόρυβο. χτες της βαλαμε την τελευταια δόση. Συνεχίζει και κάνει αυτό τον ήχο αλλά δεν κάθεται τόσο φουσκωμένη. Να σημειώσω ότι τον ήχο αυτό δεν τον κάνει με κλειστό στόμα αλλά ανοίγει διαρκώς το στόμα της και κάνει σαν να της έχει κάτσει κάτι στο λαιμό. Εφερα κτηνίατρο και βάλαμε για τα ακάρεα τραχειας. Καμια συμβουλή για την συνέχεια ?

----------


## jk21

να μας βαλεις ιδια φωτο σαν την παραπανω ,να δω σε τι κατασταση ειναι το συκωτι σε σχεση με πριν

----------


## andreascfu

Όπως μου ζητησες 2 φωτογραφίες.




Επίσης είδα και κατι σημαδια στο ποδι της και εβγαλα μια φωτο να μου πεις αν παιζουν καποιο ρολο.
[IMG]

----------


## jk21

στα ποδια υπαρχουν ακαρεα και θελει να του βαζεις καθε μερα λιγη επιθολ αλοιφη ή βαζελινη και να κανεις ελαφρυ μασαζ .σε μια βδομαδα θα ειναι μια χαρα 

το συκωτι παραμενει πρησμενο ... δεν ξερω απο τι ειναι ο ηχος που λες ,αλλα το προβλημα που με απασχολει ειναι το συκωτι ,,,,,

ο γιατρος που λες το ειδε;

----------


## andreascfu

αλοιφη μια φορα την μερα ειναι ενταξει ? 
της βαζω καθε μερα milk thistle και ενα φυλλο αγκιναρας. σκεφτομαι αυριο να της δινω και πρασινο τσαι αντι για νερο. Μου ειπε ειλικρινεστατα οτι δεν εχει ιδεα και οτι κανενας στο νησι δεν ξερει να μου απαντησει. Και εκεινη σε καποιον εκτροφεα φιλο της απευθυνθηκε. Μου ειπε ξεκαθαρα και εκεινη οτι μονο απο το φορουμ εδω αν μπορω να βοηθηθω.
το αναπνευστικο απο τι ειναι ? σχετιζεται με το συκωτι ? ο θορυβος που κανει μου θυμιζει περισσοτερο σαν "τριξιμο¨.

----------


## andreascfu

Νομιζω ότι ειναι απαραίτητο ενα βιντεο  :Happy: 
Είναι ξεκαθαρο πως κουνιεται συνεχεια και πως εμφανιζει δυσκολια να αναπνευσει. Ελπίζω να ακούγται και καθαρα ο ήχος που κάνει.

Ευχαριστω και παλι για τον χρονο σου.

----------


## jk21

το πουλι εχει εντονη δυσπνοια .Με προβληματιζει οτι εχεις δωσει milkthistle χωρις βελτιωση στο συκωτι ... ποσες μερες το δινεις; 1 σταγονα στα 100 ml; 

φοβαμαι ειτε για μικροβιο (πνευμονια που δεν την επιανε η αλλη αντιβιωση ) που εχει πειραξει και το συκωτι ,ειτε για ασπεργιλλο ,μυκητα που η φουνκοστατινη δεν μπορει να κανει κατι αποτελεσματικο .... Μακαρι να ειναι απο ακαρεα αλλα θα ειχες βελτιωση μετα τη χορηγηση .θα σκεφτω και θα τα πουμε αργοτερα .Ελλειψει αμφοτερικινης (ισως οτι καλυτερο για ασπεργιλλο ) ισως με χαπι ιτρακοναζολης και σχετικη διαλυση ... δεν ξερω κατι τετοιο σκεφτομαι .. θα το δουμε

μην δωσεις τσαι 

δωσε 3 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερου konakion βιταμινη Κ ,στο νερο .Ξερει η γυναικα σου .... 

Μηπως υπαρχει κοκκιδιωση που εχει ενοχλησει μονο το συκωτι .Αν με την βιταμινη Κ μειωθει το οιδημα (τυχον αιμορραγια τριχοειδων κοντα στο συκωτι ) τοτε θα δωσεις μετα και baycox κοκκιδιοκτονο

----------


## andreascfu

Να πω μονο οτι αυτο ειναι στιγμη που ειναι ταραγμενη (λογω οτι την ειχα μολις βγαλει φωτο)Αυτος ειναι ο ηχος που κανει αλλα την στιγμη στο βιντεο ειναι πολυ πιο εντονο απο οτι συνηθως γιατι την ειχα μολις πιασει.Απλα το λεω ως διευκρινηση

----------


## jk21

αυτο δειχνει ασθμα .. αλλα απο τι αιτια; ......  καποια λοιμωξη ή  ......εχει δεχθει ποτε επιθεση απο αρπακτικο;

----------


## andreascfu

την αγόρασα πριν 15 μέρες. Δεν έχω ιστορικό  :sad:  Σημερα περασα απο το καταστημα που μου το πουλησε και μου ειπε οτι αν θελω να του την γυρισω πισω και να μου δωσει ενα αλλο. Αλλα σκοπός μου ειναι να βοηθησω και το πουλι...
Μηπως παίζει ρόλο οτι το μαγαζι που ειναι στο κεντρο της πολης σε δρομο με κινηση αρκετη και έχει τα κλουβια εξω ? Μηπως το καυσαεριο ο θορυβος και το αγχος απο την πολυκοσμια του προκαλεσε το προβλημα ? Οσο την εχω δει,νομιζω οτι δεν καθεται πλεον τοσο φουσκωμενη, αλλά αυτο με επιφυλαξη. Ξεκινησα το konakion. και συνεχιζω το milk thistle. Πόσες μέρες το konakion ?

----------


## jk21

3 με 4 και βλεπουμε 

σαφεστατα το καυσαεριο μπορει να εχει δημιουργησει προβλημα ... τεραστιο μαλιστα .... σαν να γεμιζουν ανθρωπινα πνευμονια καπνο ... αντε να καθαρισουν μετα 

το θεμα ειναι οτι σιγουρα εχει θεμα με το συκωτι

----------


## andreascfu

Καλημερα,
Ανεξαρτητως του τι γινεται με το συκωτι, προσεξα οτι τα βραδια το πουλιι εμφανιζει το μεγιστο του προβληματος. Τις τελευταιες 3 μερες που εχω δει, το πουλι μεχρι τις 3 το πρωι ηταν ξυπνιο. Μαλλον δεν κοιμαται λογω του αναπνευστικου. Καμια ιδεα γιατι χειροτερευει το βραδυ; Και τι μπορω να κανω για να το βοηθησω;

----------


## jk21

το εχεις μεσα ή εξω; θυμισε μου  ..

----------


## andreascfu

Μεσα διπλα στο παραθυρο

----------


## jk21

αρα ουτε το επιπλεον κρυο ,ουτε τυχον νυχτερινοι επισκεπτες (ψειρες που βγαινουν τη νυχτα ) μπορει να εχουν σχεση .... δεν ξερω...

εχεις παρατηρησει καμμια βελτιωση στο συκωτι ; 

αν δεν δουμε βελτιωση και θες ,ισως δωσεις ισχυροτερο αντιβιοτικο ( baytril απο κτηνιατρικα αλλα μπορει να το βρει και η συζυγος γιατι ειναι της bayer ) .ποτε δεν μπορουμε βεβαια να αποκλεισουμε ειτε προβλημα απο τα καυσαερια ή ασπεργιλλο που η φλουκοναζονη δεν πιανει καλα .ομως θα ειχε εστω μικρη βελτιωση ...

----------


## andreascfu

Θα κοιταξω αυριο για το συκωτι. Νομιζω οτι οι κουτσουλιες της ειναι καλυτερα. Θα περιμενω αυριο να δω το χρωμα απο τις κουτσουλιες και μετα θα κοιταξω αν το συκωτι εχει βελτιωθει με το konakion  και θα μιλησουμε ξανα. Δεν μπορω και εγω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει. Ειναι χειροτερα αναπνευστικα σιγουρα, για τα αλλα δεν ξερω.

----------


## andreascfu

Καλησπερα.
Αναφερώ τα κάτωθι  :wink: 
1. Σήμερα είναι η πέμπτη μέρα που το πουλί λαμβάνει Βιταμίνη Κ.
2. Τρια βραδια τωρα που το κοιτάω προσεκτικά μπορώ να πω ότι κοιμάται παραπανω.
4. Κάνει πολύ λιγότερο θόρυβο οταν κοιμάται, και όταν δεν κοιμάται επίσης.
3.Δεν φουσκώνει την ημέρα καθολου,αλλά πηδάει διαρκώς από κλαδί σε κλαδί. Σήμερα μόνο την παρακολουθούσα όλο το πρωι και δεν φούσκωσε καθόλου.
4. Κελαηδάει πολύ περισσότερο.

Επίσης πρέπει να σημειώσω οτι το έβαλα σε κλουβί μόνο του. (Μου το χάρισε ο πετ σοπάς όταν του είπα ότι ήταν άρρωστη.) Βλέπει το αρσενικό στο άλλο κλουβί και φωνάζει όλη μέρα. Η διατροφή του είναι ακόμα μόνο σπόροι χωρίς μπισκοτάκια. Παίρνει ακόμα milk thistle. Τελείωσα τις αμπούλες konakion.
Παρακάτω είναι φωτογραφίες σημερινές. 
Περιμένω σχόλια και οδηγίες.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.


]

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις σταθερα για αλλη μια βδομαδα το milkthistle μονο 


πριν 





μετα 






ειναι εμφανης η διαφορα .ΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΗ Κ θα δωσεις μονο αν ξαναδεις να διογκωνεται το προβλημα αλλα πρωτα θα το δουμε

----------


## andreascfu

Βρηκα και αγόρασα βιολογικό αποξηραμένο γαιδαραγκαθο και ταραξακο.
Πως να της το δώσω?
 Επίσης σήμερα έκανα την συνταγη που έχεις δώσει για το αυγόψωμο. Και από αύριο θα δώσω στο αρσενικό. Να δώσω στην άρρωστη κυρία ?

----------


## jk21

το αυγοψωμο ναι αλλα οχι σε ποσοτητα .προσεκτικα 

τα βοτανα αν τα τρωει σκετα τριμμενα σε ταιστρα ,να ειναι σε επαρκεια καθε μερα .Αλλιως μεσα στο αυγοψωμο

----------


## andreascfu

Σημερα εριξα μια ματια στην κοιλια της ασθενους. Εχει μεγαλωσει ξανα το μαυρισμα και εχει μαυρισει και το εντερο της.(ειδα μια μαυρη γραμμη κατα μηκος της κοιλιας)Επισης οι κουτσουλιες της βγαζουν σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα ενα ασπρο υγρο, σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα.θα σηκωσω αν θελεις αυριο φωτο.
Επισης λογω των ακαρεων στα ποδια,της βαζω βαζελινη, αλλα πασαλειβεται ολοκληρη. πως μπορω να την βοηθησω να καθαριστει?
Τα αποξηραμενα βοτανα δεν τα αγγιζει καθολου !!!!

----------


## jk21

> ......
> δωσε 3 σταγονες στα 100 ml νερου konakion βιταμινη Κ ,στο νερο .Ξερει η γυναικα σου .... 
> 
> Μηπως υπαρχει κοκκιδιωση που εχει ενοχλησει μονο το συκωτι .Αν με την βιταμινη Κ μειωθει το οιδημα (τυχον αιμορραγια τριχοειδων κοντα στο συκωτι ) τοτε θα δωσεις μετα και baycox κοκκιδιοκτονο



οταν σου ειχα πρωτοπει την βιταμινη Κ ειχα σκεφτει και την κοκκιδιωση ,αλλα η βελτιωση στο συκωτι ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχουμε προβλημα στην υπολοιπη κοιλια ,με εκανε διστακτικο να δωσεις baycox απο τοτε 

μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα .το αυξημενο λευκο στην κουτσουλια ,σε συνδιασμο με το μελανιασμα που επεκτεινεται ,μαλλον μας υποχρεωνει 

αν δεν το βρισκεις σε κτηνιατρικα ,τοτε μπορει να το παραγγειλει η συζυγος σου γιατι ειναι της bayer 


baycox 2.5 % 


διαλυεις 0.25 ml φαρμακου σε 100 ml νερο σε ΓΥΑΛΙΝΟ δοχειο και δινεις αντι νερου .εκει ριχνεις και 6 σταγονες konakion (για 3 μερες το κονακιον ,για 5 το baycox ) 

βαλε φωτο απο κοιλια και κουτσουλιες

----------


## andreascfu

Σημερινες φωτογραφίες.
Πηρα ηδη το konakion και περιμενω αυριο το φαρμακο. Σε τι γυάλινο δοχείο να βάλω το νερό της ? Υπάρχουν γυάλινες ποτιστρες ?



Είναι λίγο θολή η 2η φωτο, αλλά νομίζω και πάλι φαινεται η μαυρη γραμμη.
Πες μου σε παρακαλώ, τι γυάλινο δοχείο να χρησιμοποιήσω.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

δυστυχως το ατιμο δεν βλεπω να υποχωρει ..... 

βεβαια τα εντερακια πιο κατω τα περιμενα περισσοτερο διογκωμενα 


γυαλινο ποτηρι απλα στην διαλυση .μετα στην κανονικη ποτιστρα .μονο κατα τη διαλυση σε γυαλινο

----------


## andreascfu

Διατροφη μονο σποροι ?

----------


## jk21

ναι μονο σποροι

----------


## andreascfu

Ανεβαζω φωτογραφίες μετά απο 5 ημέρες baycox. Δεν ξερω τι να πω...Νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερα. Αλλα ποιο ειναι το επομενο βημα μας ? Να συνεχισω την θεραπεια απο αύριο ?

----------


## jk21

μετα απο 5 μερες baycox κενο 5-6 μερες με milkthistle στο νερο και μετα επαναληψη αλλες 5 μερες .βιταμινη Κ εχεις δωσει υποθετω; ποσες μερες; 

καθημερινη αλλαγη υποστρωματος 

δεν βλεπω αλλαγη μεγαλη στο συκωτι ,αλλα υπαρχει σαφεστατη μειωση της καρινας !

----------


## andreascfu

διαλυεις 0.25 ml φαρμακου σε 100 ml νερο σε ΓΥΑΛΙΝΟ δοχειο και δινεις αντι νερου .εκει ριχνεις και 6 σταγονες konakion (για 3 μερες το κονακιον ,για 5 το byacox)
Αυτες ηταν οι οδηγιες σου, αυτες ακολουθησα. :-)

----------


## jk21

μην κοιτας που εχεις γυναικα φαρμακοποιο ... δεν βρισκουν ολοι κονακιον ακομα και δω στην αθηνα .ξεχασα οτι ειχες ξαναδωσει και ειχες

----------


## andreascfu

Να δώσω αλλο Βιταμινη Κ ? Από διατροφή ? Μόνο σπόροι ?

----------


## jk21

και χορταρικα στο κενο διαστημα .μετα μονο σποροι .αυγο οχι 

δωσε 2 μερες τωρα και αλλες 3 οταν θα ξεκινησεις ξανα baycox ,αλλα μερα παρα μερα τοτε

----------


## andreascfu

Καλησπέρα !!!
Παραθετω φωτο με την σημερινή εικόνα της μικρής. Αύριο αρχίζω πάλι baycox για 5 μερες (ο.25 ml ανα 100)και konakion μερα παρα μερα 3 σταγόνες. Σωστά ? Νομίζω όμως ότι έχει καρινιάσει περισσότερο.

----------


## jk21

εχεις αφαιρεσει τις προηγουμενες φωτο και δεν εμφανιζονται .παρολα αυτα ,νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι χειροτερα η καρινα

----------


## aeras

Ξέχνατην

----------


## piranhas2

παιδια τι εγινε τελικα με την καναρα???

----------


## andreascfu

> Ξέχνατην


Γιατί ?

----------


## andreascfu

Ανεβαζω φωτογραφίες από την εικόνα της σημερα. Περιμένω σχόλια και οδηγίες για την συνεχεια.
Ευχαριστώ και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## jk21

εχει υποχωρησει ,αλλα οχι εντελως . η καρινα σαν να μου φαινεται στο κατω το καθετο μερος ,λιγο πιο εντονη 

δινεις κανονικο μιγμα σπορων ,πολυβιταμινη αν γινεται να εχει και χολινη -μεθειονινη  και βιταμινες Β (δεν θυμαμαι αν εχεις και ποιες )  ,milkthistle στο νερο του επισης 

βρηκα και μια δημοσιευση σε ιστοσελιδα για αγριοπουλια ,που συστηνεται και η λακτουλοζη μαζι με το baycox . 

http://www.jilguero.es/viewtopic.php?t=10484&p=50786

DUPHALAC: 6 gotas por bebedero durante 48 horas.  ( 6 σταγονες καθε μερα για 2 μερες .... για μενα δωσε την μιση και αλλες 3 .το σκευασμα το εχει η συζυγος στο φαρμακειο ) 

η λακτουλοζη  (dulphalac ), 
οπως και καποια αλλα <<γνωστα σου >> που θα διαβασεις εδω ,εχουν θετικη επιδραση σε ηπατικα προβληματα (συκωτι ) που εμφανως αντιμετωπιζει το πουλακι 

http://www.holisticbirds.com/pages/fld0502.htm

*Conventional Treatment*
Lactulose is used to reduce blood ammonia levels, retard absorption of toxins from the digestive tract, establish normal intestinal flora, and decrease the load on the liver.
Lipotropic nutrients - (lipotropic: lipo-fat; tropic-move) Methionine, choline, and vitamin B12 are sometimes administered to help the liver metabolize fat. Vitamin K is administered to offset bleeding problems. Broad spectrum antibiotics are also often prescribed. However, the toxicity of the antibiotic plus the bacterial die-off will put an additional burden on the liver.
According to Ritchie, Harrison, and Harrison, certain by-products from the breakdown of protein act as false neurotransmitters. For this reason, protein-rich diets in patients with liver disease frequently trigger a brain disturbance known as hepatic encephalopathy. Lactulose can help to prevent and treat this disorder if it isn't too severe.
Tube feeding, supplemental heat, and fluid therapy may be required for birds in critical condition.
*Holistic Approach*
If the bird is critical, tube feeding, supplemental heat, and fluid therapy, as described above, is necessary to stabilize the bird. A combination of lactulose and milk thistle are administered as part of the therapy. Vitamin K are administered to improve clotting time.
If the bird is not critical, the following three steps are followed:

Detoxification - to reduce the load on the liver.Diet therapy- carbohydrates are mainly chosen from fruits and vegetables. Grains and starchy foods such as pasta and potatoes are extremely limited.Herbal and nutritional therapy

*Συμβατική θεραπεία*
Λακτουλόζη χρησιμοποιείται για να μειώσει τα επίπεδα της αμμωνίας στο αίμα, επιβραδύνουν την απορρόφηση των τοξινών από το πεπτικό σύστημα, δημιουργία φυσιολογική εντερική χλωρίδα, και να μειωθεί το φορτίο στο ήπαρ.
Λιποτροπική θρεπτικές ουσίες - (lipotropic: λιπο-λίπος? Tropic-κίνηση) είναι μεθειονίνη, χολίνη, και βιταμίνης Β12 ορισμένες περιπτώσεις χορηγούνται για να βοηθήσει το ήπαρ μεταβολίζει το λίπος. Η βιταμίνη Κ χορηγείται για να αντισταθμίσει προβλήματα αιμορραγίας. Τα αντιβιοτικά ευρέως φάσματος, επίσης, συχνά συνταγογραφείται. Ωστόσο, η τοξικότητα του αντιβιοτικού καθώς και το βακτηριακό die-off θα θέσει ένα πρόσθετο βάρος για το συκώτι.
Σύμφωνα με τον Ritchie, Harrison, και Harrison, ορισμένα υποπροϊόντα από την κατανομή της πράξης πρωτεΐνης ως ψευδή νευροδιαβιβαστές.Για το λόγο αυτό, πλούσια σε πρωτεΐνες δίαιτες σε ασθενείς με ηπατική νόσο συχνά προκαλούν μια διαταραχή του εγκεφάλου γνωστή ως ηπατική εγκεφαλοπάθεια. Λακτουλόζη μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην πρόληψη και τη θεραπεία αυτής της διαταραχής, αν δεν είναι πάρα πολύ σοβαρή.
Σωλήνα σίτισης, σε συμπληρωματική θέρμανση και χορήγηση υγρών μπορεί να απαιτούνται για τα πουλιά σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση.
*Ολιστική Προσέγγιση*
Εάν το πουλί είναι κρίσιμη, σωλήνας σίτισης, συμπληρωματική θερμότητα, και θεραπεία με υγρά, όπως περιγράφηκε παραπάνω, είναι αναγκαίο να σταθεροποιηθεί το πουλί. Ένας συνδυασμός της λακτουλόζης και γαϊδουράγκαθο γάλα χορηγούνται ως μέρος της θεραπείας. Η βιταμίνη Κ χορηγούνται για τη βελτίωση χρόνο πήξεως.
Εάν το πουλί δεν είναι κρίσιμη, ακολουθούνται τα εξής τρία βήματα:

Αποτοξίνωση - να μειωθεί το φορτίο στο ήπαρ.Οι Διατροφή θεραπεία-υδατάνθρακες επιλέγονται κυρίως από φρούτα και λαχανικά. Τα δημητριακά και αμυλούχα τρόφιμα όπως τα ζυμαρικά και οι πατάτες είναι εξαιρετικά περιορισμένες.Φυτικά και διατροφική θεραπεία



αν μετα απο 5-6 μερες δεις επιδεινωση ,τοτε θα δουμε

----------


## andreascfu

Η φωτο είναι λίγο θολή. Παιρνει 5 μερες νερο-βιοχημικό εργοστασιο. Στο νερό μπαίνει konakion, du[IMG]phalac, chevita EB12 και milk thistle.

----------


## jk21

πως ειναι το πουλακι; τωρα δειχνει απο αριστερα μελανο λιγοτερο εντονο αλλα εκτεταμενο προς τα κατω  και δεξια μια χαρα .Αλλα βελτιωμενο στην καρινα ...

δεν ξερω ... το κονακιον το σταματας ,τα αλλα δωσε 5 μερες ακομα και βλεπουμε

----------


## andreascfu

Γενικα ειναι καλα. Εχει πολύ όρεξη και δεν εχει πλεον δυσκολια στην αναπνοη. Αλλα υπάρχει ακόμα κιτρινίλα στις κουτσουλιές. Κατα τα αλλά εχει βελτιωθει πολύ η εικόνα της.

----------


## jk21

συνεχιζεις οπως σου ειπα

----------


## andreascfu

εδω είμαστε πάλι !!!!
Νομίζω από άποψη συκωτιού πάμε πολύ καλα. αυτό το διάστημα της έβαζα duphalac και mlk thistle και της έκανα άλλον έναν κύκλο (5 μέρες) baycox.Το μόνο θέμα βλέπω να είναι με την μαύρη αυτή γραμμή (έντερο).
Επίσης στις κουτσουλιές της επειδή για 5 μέρες δεν έγινε αλλαγή υποστρώματος (έπρεπε να φύγω από το σπίτι και δεν μπορούσα να ζητήσω να καθαρίσουν και το κλουβί) έχουν επάνω κάτι σαν χνούδι. Φαίνεται σαν μούχλα,άρα μύκητες. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα ? Σήμερα θα παρακολουθήσω την αναπνοή της ξανά το βράδυ. Περιμένω οδηγίες, αλλά νομίζω ότι πάμε πολύ καλά με το κορίτσι :-)

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι δεν εχει πια ξεκαθαρα καρινα και ειναι πολυ καλυτερα .Αυτη η σαν φλεβιτσα ,συχνα εμφανιζεται και φευγει και σε υγειη πουλια .Δεν μπορω να σου πω εγκυρα τι ειναι ,αλλα δεν με ανησυχει .Δεν εχεις διεσταλμενο εντερο .το συκωτι οσο φαινεται η περιοχη του ειναι οκ σε σχεση με παλια  .Ο ηχος που εκανε καποτε; συνεχιζετε; αν υποθεσω οτι αναπτυχθηκε στο υποστρωμα μυκητας (απο υγρασια στις κουτσουλιες και σε σπορους που πεσανε τωρα που ελειπες και μεινανε .. ) πιθανοτατα ειναι ασπεργιλλος ... Αν ειναι και στις κουτσουλιες εκτος των σπορων ,ισως υπαρχει και εντος του πουλιου ... καποια στιγμη ειχα αναφερει το παρακατω  :






> το πουλι εχει εντονη δυσπνοια .Με προβληματιζει οτι εχεις δωσει milkthistle χωρις βελτιωση στο συκωτι ... ποσες μερες το δινεις; 1 σταγονα στα 100 ml; 
> 
> φοβαμαι ειτε για μικροβιο (πνευμονια που δεν την επιανε η αλλη αντιβιωση ) που εχει πειραξει και το συκωτι ,*ειτε για ασπεργιλλο ,μυκητα που η φουνκοστατινη δεν μπορει να κανει κατι αποτελεσματικο ...*. Μακαρι να ειναι απο ακαρεα αλλα θα ειχες βελτιωση μετα τη χορηγηση .θα σκεφτω και θα τα πουμε αργοτερα .Ελλειψει αμφοτερικινης (ισως οτι καλυτερο για ασπεργιλλο ) ισως με χαπι ιτρακοναζολης και σχετικη διαλυση ... δεν ξερω κατι τετοιο σκεφτομαι .. θα το δουμε



δεν ξερω αν θελω ομως να σε ωθησω να ρισκαρεις σε επιβαρυνση του συκωτιου με νεα φαρμακα ... αν ημουν σιγουρος ομως για ασπεργιλλο ,θα σε πιεζα ... δεν ξερω ... Παντως θελω να δινεις στο 1/5 της δοσης ,για αλλες 20 μερες milkthistle .Αν θες φτιαχνε διαλυμα για 3-4 μερες και το κρατας στο ψυγειο και βαζεις καθε μερα 

Βλεπεις πως παει (και ειδικα με το θεμα της αναπνοης ) και βλεπουμε

----------


## andreascfu

Το προβλημα αναπνοης περασε οριστικα. Πλεον κελαηδαει δυνατα και καθαρα. Δεν ανασαινει βαρια, δεν καθεται φουσκωμενη. Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε ικανοποιημενοι :-)
ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για ολα :-)

----------


## jk21

τοτε κανεις αυτο που σου ειπα με το milkthistle και εχεις το νου σου για την οποια αλλαγη !

----------

